# Dum Question: How do you put your pikistrip on?



## Pryncez524 (Oct 9, 2008)

This is probably a really dum question, but I was wondering how you guys put the pikistrip on the bottom of your profile? I tried and I'm pretty lost. And since I'm asking dum questions anyways, how do you put the big picture in a post? For example I want to put a pic of my current length on the post for my mbl challenge.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 9, 2008)

this is not a dumb question because i really want to know too.  hopefully someone will respond.
eta:  to add picture to a post you can add it as an attachment by clicking on manage attachments and uploading the image.  I don't know how to post it on the page though.  I wish I did.


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 9, 2008)

lol so we're bumping for someone to reply.
Btw, so for that picture that you have up right now that comes up below your post, you added it as an attachment? And it comes up everytime you make a post?


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh no for that one.  Hold let me do it and I'll tell you the steps becasue I don't remember lol.

eta:  go to user cp.  then go to edit signature and upload a picture.


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks you!
We still dont have an answer to the other question tho


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 10, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 10, 2008)

1. Go to: http://pikistrips.com/user/login  and create an account
2. You can only upload pictures saved on your computer. You cannot upload pictures from the web
3. Follow the easy step by step instructions to create your piki. 
You can have a minimum of 1 cell to a maximum of 9 cells. You can choose the layout of the cells
4. When you are done you will be given codes (HTML and Bulletin board code. 5. You want to copy the Bulletin Board code and then paste it into your User CP in your Signature option.


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 10, 2008)

In your User CP click on Edit Signature and paste the BB code in the white box then click save signature.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=247791
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=252587


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you so much. I kept trying to paste the code into the html box.


----------

